# VNC Server für Windows CE und Windows



## smartlab.at (23 Oktober 2012)

Nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen intensiv an einem neuen Release meiner VNC Server Software für Windows CE gearbeitet habe, kann ich nun das Release 2.0 verkünden. Zu den neuen Features zählen:

- Support für Win32 Platformen, neben den bisher bereits unterstützten Plattformen: Windows CE, Win CE, PocketPC, WindowsMobile, AutoPC, Zune, etc.
- HTML5 websocket support mit Hilfe des noVNC viewers

nähere Infos unter http://www.pocketvnc.com 





PS.: Die erste Person die PocketVNC Version 2.0 auf einem SIMATIC HMI MP Panel testet und hier einen kurzen Testbericht postet, bekommt eine PocketVNC Lizenz frei von mir zur Verfügung gestellt!


----------



## AJBlackrose (25 September 2013)

Hi, hab die DEMO gerade eben auf einem Siemens TP1500 Comfort getestet -> läuft einwandfrei... soweit ich das in 1 Minute beurteilen kann, da die DEMO nur ca 1 Minute läuft.

Wie sieht es aus mit der gratis Lizenz? 

MfG


----------



## MarkusP (28 September 2013)

Hi,

her damit, wir übernehmen das testen.

Grüße


----------



## smartlab.at (17 Oktober 2013)

gerne, einfach bei mir melden Kontakt findet man auf meiner Seite smartlab.at


----------



## bike (17 Oktober 2013)

AJBlackrose schrieb:


> Hi, hab die DEMO gerade eben auf einem Siemens TP1500 Comfort getestet -> läuft einwandfrei... soweit ich das in 1 Minute beurteilen kann, da die DEMO nur ca 1 Minute läuft.
> 
> Wie sieht es aus mit der gratis Lizenz?
> 
> MfG



Kann man in einer Minute testen ob eine Software funktioniert? 


bike


----------

